# CUSTOM SWEATERS



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

I have custom sweaters for Chihuahuas. You send me YOUR DOGS measurements and the sweaters are custom made. You can choose colors and styles and even have pictures or words put on them. You are the designer. I do male and female styles. :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello! :wave: 

I PM'ed you regarding this. :wink: 

Anna


----------



## ilovemychi's (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi there!!! :wave: 

I am interested in sweaters for my chi's. I live in Ontario, Canada. I am not sure where you are located and if you will ship to Canada.

Also, what are the measurements you will need? In other words what do I measure? :dontknow: 

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanks Zoi


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

CuddleMeChi said:


> . You can choose colors and styles and even have pictures or words put on them. :wave:


 How can we see styles, fabrics, etc etc?  Do you have a link and or pics?


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Do you give us a price estimate after we give you the measurements? And where exactly should I measure? Also, where are you located? What's your mother's maiden name? Okay, joking on the last one. Hehe! :laughing6:


----------

